# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Hello! I'm Russian and looking for Englishspeaking pen pal!

## Chessmaster

If you are interested in Russian I can help you with it...in your turn you'll help me to improve my poor English  
We could discuss any theme you like, e.g. culture, literature, music, moovies, sport or else! 
Do not hesitate to contact me.
 Better way to contact me - 
by mail - vovan156@yandex.ru 
by ICQ - 25317187
by MSN - vk_chessmaster@hotmail.com 
 Or you can write to me 
665730 Russia, Irkutskaya oblast',
Bratsk, Yubileinaya Street, 43 - 65
Kostyaev Vladimir 
Looking forward to getting your message.

----------

